# Nice tx from customer this am.



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

So this customer of mine had an issue that started recently.(last month or so) He has 2 sump pump pits in his basement, one is in the front of the basement and the discharge line goes outside through the foundation. The other is enclosed under the stairs and for some reason the builder opted to run it to this sink in the basement.(11/2"dwv top right photo) So long story short, the one under the stairs was periodically discharging this nasty black water into the sink. I ended up doing a video inspection of the inside main sewer line and located a hole in the fitting that connects the kitchen and laundry to the sewer line under the basement slab. The hole wasn't that big, but you could see when you ran water with the camera in the drain that some water was escaping. Anyway I showed him my findings, located the fitting, and told him good luck. He sent me this text this morning. I appreciated It, even at 615am. It's just nice that some customers Will go out of their way to thank you for solutions to their issues. A lot of customers I've dealt with are so hung up on cost of service and cost of repairs the last thing on there mind is doing something like this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That 'builder' shoud have his license suspended for working outside the scope of his license {if he even has a license}...for discharging that swill into a sink. What a health hazard.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> That 'builder' shoud have his license suspended for working outside the scope of his license {if he even has a license}...for discharging that swill into a sink. What a health hazard.


Agreed!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice to have positive feedback from customers. Looks like you broke the concrete to expose cast iron pipe. But I take it the customer will be calling a licensed plumber to make the repair, and potentially do something different with that discharge line going into the sink?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> Nice to have positive feedback from customers. Looks like you broke the concrete to expose cast iron pipe. But I take it the customer will be calling a licensed plumber to make the repair, and potentially do something different with that discharge line going into the sink?


Positive feedback is nice once in a while. He was a good guy.
Nope, all I did was show him the spot via camera inspection and located it for him. Spray painted an arrow and said "dig here."
I don't get into any concrete breaking unless I absolutely have to access a buried house trap or a clean out that's been covered up.
I guess the plumber broke the floor, he just sent me the pic to show that it was indeed the issue.
And yes, they definitely need to reroute that sump line!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

How old is the house? Who uses cast iron these days underground?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wtf 
What kind of dumba$$
Would this unsanitary conditions on a food handling Sink aka kitchen? Wow


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

What's that white stuff under the wye?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

damnplumber said:


> What's that white stuff under the wye?



Laundry soap suds & water
There is a hole on the bottom of the fitting


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> How old is the house? Who uses cast iron these days underground?


House is about 80 yrs old.
Up here Cast is still often used for underground inside the bldg .


----------

